# 2005 Murano Windows whasher please help!



## Yuriy (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesterday my windows washer stopped working, there is no fluid coming out of front or rear sprayers and the pump is not making any noise which leads me to believe that the pump is not getting engaged (windshield wipers are operating when pressing the spray button). I’ve checked the only fuse I could find that was associated with the washer motor (fuse was located on the front left side (when facing the vehicle) of the engine bay. Cabin compartment or right side engine compartment fuse box didn’t have any fuses for the washer). The fuse was good and so was the voltage on both sides of the fuse. I was wondering if anyone could let me know if:
1. Is there another location with the washer pump fuses somewhere in the car?
2. Is there only one washer motor for front and rear or are there two separate pumps?
3. What relay controls the washer pump and where is it located on the car?
4. Where is the windows washer pump located on the car and how to get to it?
Thank you.


----------

